# Local Pride for Santee Boats!



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

A real groundbreaking design I see.


----------



## SanteeBoats (Oct 20, 2015)

erikb85 said:


> A real groundbreaking design I see.


Thanks, people really like the custom fiberglass molded parts and the superior stability in its class!


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

SanteeBoats said:


> Last week our small boat operation out of Greenville, SC was lucky enough to get featured in the next issue of South Carolina Sportsman. We are a father-son operation just starting out with a 16 ft fiberglass skiff, available with center console or tiller steering models. Check it out, let us know what you think!
> 
> 
> http://www.southcarolinasportsman.com/details.php?id=5409


Congrats on the new business venture. Is the diamond plate metal that has been powder coated or a molded rubber or plastic? How does it stack up against all the other flat back canoes?


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

what makes your skiff "different". Give me your elevator pitch, i.e. the 30 second ride up 8 floors on why I should look into your skiff and not the numerous other models which seem very similar to yours. Looking forward to hearing about it. Thanks!


----------



## SanteeBoats (Oct 20, 2015)

tgjohnso said:


> what makes your skiff "different". Give me your elevator pitch, i.e. the 30 second ride up 8 floors on why I should look into your skiff and not the numerous other models which seem very similar to yours. Looking forward to hearing about it. Thanks!


 Hey thanks for the interest. First off the diamond tread plate is molded into the fiberglass, its rugged and easy to clean. The boats serve the same function as a typical john boat but he fiberglass design gives a much smoother, more quiet ride. All of the parts are molded into the hull so everything is solid. Its nice and light (around 300lbs) while remaining very stable, there is a stability test video on the link above. If you want to see videos or have further questions check us out at santeeboats.com , we'd love to hear from you


----------



## SanteeBoats (Oct 20, 2015)

GullsGoneWild said:


> Congrats on the new business venture. Is the diamond plate metal that has been powder coated or a molded rubber or plastic? How does it stack up against all the other flat back canoes?


 Hey, the diamond tread plate is molded into the fiberglass. While it might look canoe-ish, it performs like any full-sized skiff. Rated for a 25hp, it cruises around 30mph, its also extremely stable.


----------



## Robby Stubley (Jun 1, 2016)

SanteeBoats said:


> Hey thanks for the interest. First off the diamond tread plate is molded into the fiberglass, its rugged and easy to clean. The boats serve the same function as a typical john boat but he fiberglass design gives a much smoother, more quiet ride. All of the parts are molded into the hull so everything is solid. Its nice and light (around 300lbs) while remaining very stable, there is a stability test video on the link above. If you want to see videos or have further questions check us out at santeeboats.com , we'd love to hear from you


SanteeBoats,
It appears based on pictures and your description that you make a fine boat. I think the elephant in the room that several have made reference to is that the overall concept and hull design appear similar to those of Gheenoe and River Hawk...two manufacturers that have been around the block a while. I "think" what tgjohnso was asking was what-besides the name-makes your boat different from those already in production.


----------



## SanteeBoats (Oct 20, 2015)

Robby Stubley said:


> SanteeBoats,
> It appears based on pictures and your description that you make a fine boat. I think the elephant in the room that several have made reference to is that the overall concept and hull design appear similar to those of Gheenoe and River Hawk...two manufacturers that have been around the block a while. I "think" what tgjohnso was asking was what-besides the name-makes your boat different from those already in production.


Having a fiberglass repair business, I have worked on several gheenoes and I can tell you that ours is just a more solid boat. Not to talk down on their boats, but we just make everything a bit stronger. We also use a different hull design called tumblehome that we believe rides better.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Sir - looks like a well built skiff at least from pics and the video. 

Can you please describe this "proprietary diamond plate" fiberglass that you mention in the article? I guess I'm just curious how that texture differs compared to what many other bigger boat manufacturers use as a non-skid surface. Is the texture of the fiberglass just a repetitive and elevated diamond pattern?
Thanks!


----------



## SanteeBoats (Oct 20, 2015)

tgjohnso said:


> Sir - looks like a well built skiff at least from pics and the video.
> 
> Can you please describe this "proprietary diamond plate" fiberglass that you mention in the article? I guess I'm just curious how that texture differs compared to what many other bigger boat manufacturers use as a non-skid surface. Is the texture of the fiberglass just a repetitive and elevated diamond pattern?
> Thanks!


Yeah its the same diamond pattern on a lot of toolboxes or truck beds. We learned that the nonslip texture on most boats is very porous and hard to clean so we thought of using this.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Pricing and Construction and Materials used would be helpful.........boat look great.


----------



## SanteeBoats (Oct 20, 2015)

stephenchurch said:


> Pricing and Construction and Materials used would be helpful.........boat look great.


Its an all fiberglass boat, contact dealers for pricing


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

well that didn't seem to go well at all. why don't you guys cut him some slack? Let's see your new boat building business ideas.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

SanteeBoats said:


> Its an all fiberglass boat, contact dealers for pricing


Youre a father/son operation but to get a price sheet we have to go through a dealer? I can't imagine youre pumping too many of these out with 2 people doing everything. Gheenoe posts their prices right on their website along with all sorts of options and the prices for those options as well. How many dealers actually sell these? I see 2 on your website.


----------



## hooked (May 16, 2011)

GatorFan321 said:


> Youre a father/son operation but to get a price sheet we have to go through a dealer? I can't imagine youre pumping too many of these out with 2 people doing everything. Gheenoe posts their prices right on their website along with all sorts of options and the prices for those options as well. How many dealers actually sell these? I see 2 on your website.


I just called both dealers to get a price list and dealer #1 got two recordings after making 2 phone calls, dealer #2 said he never heard of this boat. I tried calling the number on their website and no answer. Not sure whats up but I am curious about pricing myself.


----------



## hooked (May 16, 2011)

hooked said:


> I just called both dealers to get a price list and dealer #1 got two recordings after making 2 phone calls, dealer #2 said he never heard of this boat. I tried calling the number on their website and no answer. Not sure whats up but I am curious about pricing myself.


UPDATE:
Was able to talk to one of the dealers. He said the _Santee 160 Center Console _was *$4860.00*. No motor, no trailer. Package consist of:
Boat with center console
Nav Lights
Trollingmotor wiring
Raised casting decks, front and back. Front deck with storage.
Circulating livewell
bilge pump


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

What's a similarly built lt25 or super run?


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

erikb85 said:


> What's a similarly built lt25 or super run?


$5355.00 set up the exact same way with the shark eyes upgrade. Thats an LT25


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

There use to be a company years ago called Spider boats out of Arkansas that made a boat called a Peenoe (no joke!) and this hull looks like the 16 they had. They went out of business.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

This one will when folks realize they can't adhere seadek to diamond tread and it hurts their feet without seadek


----------



## taco29403 (Jun 16, 2015)

Looks cool. Keep pushing forward, utilize the criticism to your advantage. Building a business is tough but rewarding in the end.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Can you post pictures of the bottom of the hull? Lengthwise and Profile.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Santee, I hope you make any and all info easily available to the customer. It will help you in the long run and likely take some of the burden off of you in terms of answering basic questions. If the info on your boat is hard to obtain, or your dealers are slow to respond the customer will give up and move on. As a customer I have given up on more than one boat due to a lack of customer service. Not saying that applies to you but from a customers perspective that's something you need to be aware of.

Boat looks like a proven design. More photos, numbers and options would be great. Having an established base price and a list or photo gallery of options would be helpful.

I have seen a lot of companies push out a new boat without a plan on how to field customer interest. If you get a system in place ahead of time you will be better off than many in this industry. A lot of companies focus on the build process and suck at the customer service side of the business.

Good luck!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


> Santee, I hope you make any and all info easily available to the customer. It will help you in the long run and likely take some of the burden off of you in terms of answering basic questions. If the info on your boat is hard to obtain, or your dealers are slow to respond the customer will give up and move on. As a customer I have given up on more than one boat due to a lack of customer service. Not saying that applies to you but from a customers perspective that's something you need to be aware of.
> 
> Boat looks like a proven design. More photos, numbers and options would be great. Having an established base price and a list or photo gallery of options would be helpful.
> 
> ...


Good advise!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Can you post pictures of the bottom of the hull? Lengthwise and Profile.


Any chance of seeing the bottom of the boat? A CAD rendering would suffice. Many thanks.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

SanteeBoats said:


> Its an all fiberglass boat, contact dealers for pricing


Use wood or chop fiberglass in construction or composite? Please advise....


----------

